# Lets see some Conrail Gps



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking for some pics of Conrail diesels on youir layouts. whose got em?  thanks


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Model or prototype pics? 

if you want prototype photos, check out these two sites! 

http://www.rr-fallenflags.org/cr/cr-eng.html

crcyc.railfan.net/

Scot


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow those are great resources for Conrail pics. thanks for sharing those.

i was looking for Model pics.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

There are photos of the Conrail GP-30 and GP-38-2 on the USA Trains web site.
 
Years ago the Conrail GP-9 was heavily discounted and is no longer listed. I guess it must have been a slow seller.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes ive seen those. i wanted to see if anyone had any on their layout running. thanks


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got these two today. I am mad they did not come with snow plows. I guess it does not snow in Milwaukee.


----------



## Cheapy 38-2 (Jan 9, 2008)

beautiful.. Yeah no snow in Ohio either? They should make plows for these. those front end steps are real delicate be careful. Im wondering about painting the handrails blue or black on mine. the white seems too bright...what do you think Rob? thanks for the pics


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cheapy 38-2 on 01/22/2008 8:26 PM
beautiful.. Yeah no snow in Ohio either? They should make plows for these. those front end steps are real delicate be careful. Im wondering about painting the handrails blue or black on mine. the white seems too bright...what do you think Rob? thanks for the pics


One easy thing about modeling Conrail..they didnt have much variation in paintscheme! 
Yes, handrails should be blue with white "ends"...its possible there are zero exceptions to this.
or if there are exceptions, its maybe ONE engine..
the standard CR scheme always had blue handrails.










(USA trains is notorious for getting paintschemes wrong..no Conrail loco ever had all-white handrails like that..
I dont understand how they can get things like that wrong..all they have to do is look at a picture of ANY conrail loco and it will be obvious its wrong.. 

Early to mid Conrail had just the basic scheme, just the "can opener" logo, 1976 - 1980's..
later Conrail, 1990's mostly, had the "Conrail quality" Scheme.

CR 7993 was originally Penn Central 7993, built in 1972.
I dont have her listed as a survivor:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/NewYorkCentral/index.htm
(although that doesnt mean she isnt out there somewhere!)

wait! I found 7993!
here she is!

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=314538

PC 7993 to CR 7993 to EMDX 793 to UP 436 to LLPX 2318

Scot


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's some pics of Russ's Conrail GP-38 and Chris's Connecticut Central GP-9:


















Here's Russ' GP-30 and 38 on a long train last fall.  Note, The pic above was taken about where 7th car from the back is below.  A lot has changed!!

















The pic above is from 2 weeks before when Russ helped me install that bridge.  Here's another couple of shots of that ballast train.









And since the next logical question is for a Conrail caboose:










I like the GP-30's darker blue as compared with the GP-38.  Also, the handrails don't stick out as badly!!


----------



## N.S. Rob (Jan 2, 2008)

I would paint mine, but the handrails were so hard to get on I don't feel like taking them off. Maybe one day when i get around to weathering my stuff I will. Has anyone tried getting the R2021 snow plow to work. I don't want to pay 17.00 plus shipping if it won't work. Twenty two dollars for a plastic snowplow is crazy.


----------

